
Want Perfect Pitch? You Might Be Able To Pop A Pill For That - bpierre
http://www.npr.org/2014/01/04/259552442/want-perfect-pitch-you-could-pop-a-pill-for-that
======
DjangoReinhardt
I hope people don't go touting this as a wonder drug immediately. Please also
read the "Adverse Effects"[1] section on the Wikipedia page for Valproic acid.

Someone very dear to me was administered Valproate for her epilepsy as a kid
and the full extent of its adverse effects have been in full force for a while
now. She's a fighter, thankfully and has been taking it like a champ.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valproic_acid#Adverse_effects](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valproic_acid#Adverse_effects)

